# Weather and exercising



## In the Kitchen (Mar 3, 2006)

Since the weather is starting to change here, I have been exercising more.  I have to walk along a highway due to the fact that other places I have tried all caused me conflict.  Many of you remember my dilima I won't go into details.  I haven't been able to get to the computer from trying to adjust the time for walking but what a feeling one gets from having their blood move.  I even sleep better.  I wish you all the same feeling  I get from making effort to treat my body in the way it serves me. Words can't express how up it makes one feel.

One secret I have is that I invested in an iPod so anyone saying something derogatory to me I will not be able to hear.  Sad that you have to cut off the good people because of the bad.  I can't figure out if people are resentful because you have motivation or if they are just not happy about themselves.  Every day i give it to God and let Him help me make it  another day.  I feel alive when i move and thank Him for it.  My cousin who had been crippled for more than 20 years with inherited disease just passed away last  week.  I believe my prayers were answered and he is walking now.  this is only my belief and don't want to influence no one.  Having had this kind of disease in the family and knowing I could have been just like he was, depending on others.  I know you all would have liked him for the simple reason no one was a stranger to him.  He loved people and always had a smile for them.  He found fault with no one.  He was true inspiration to the entire family.  His funeral consisted of more than 100 cars.  One would not believe that so many would attend someone who had been confined to the home for so long.  This was proof to me he reached out to everyone.


----------



## Alix (Mar 3, 2006)

ITK, how wonderful that you are out walking! Smart idea with the iPod too. 

(Are you still finding time to watch 24? Its a two hour one this Monday)


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 3, 2006)

*Alix*

Good to know you are around!  Like having a anchor in a storm.  You have always helped me, thanks!! i got a kind comment from Ken about your birthday.  Sounds like sweet man.  You deserve him.  Life is so much better when you have support.  

I do get to watch 24 but only day or two later.  Everything gets put in different place when you change your day.  Alix, you think Jack is going to get killed?  I like the guy named Curtis.  He really has stayed with group for long time.  The way Jack's daughter is showing up makes me wonder if they are going to put the show to rest.  I get so involved in that show.  Maybe too much that is why I am doing the walking. I like that girl Chloe and Edgar.  They sure look like two complete different personalities. something like my family.

Are you walking w/ Ken?  I would walk with him.  I wouldn't need iPod.  Be happy Alix.  And thankful.  (hope Ken is your husband!)


----------



## Alix (Mar 3, 2006)

Yes Ken is my husband. Thank you for the sweet comments about him and us. He is a bit of a brat, but I couldn't ask for a better guy. We don't walk together as we have lots of committments in the evenings (and currently the snow is up to our knees!) but now that the kids are old enough to be left alone a bit I think we will try to do that more often. 

As for 24...I don't think they will kill Jack off, but you just never know with these guys. My jaw about hit the floor when they killed off Palmer, and Michelle and critically injured Tony in the first 5 minutes of the season! Holy cow!


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 5, 2006)

Exercise has the ability to rejuvenate, restore, and regulate my life. I really do enjoy it. Some days I might feel lazy and try to talk myself out of getting up and doing something, but I know I will feel better when I do. (it's just the mind game of "should I or shouldn't I?" that is the hardest part!) I lost over 100lbs 4 years ago and exercise has been a big part of my keeping the weight off. I remind myself of how far I have come every time I treat my body well by moving it and feeding it good food. 

Anyway, I am glad that the walking is making you feel good.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 6, 2006)

*Exercise*

Well, so far so good!  Now the weather prediction is saying thundershowers?  What now?  I have walked before in the rain but I always question whether I am risking with it being thundersthowers. I avoid trees as much as I can.  I have the momentum going and hope to continue.  I have been seeing more people coming and walking.  That to me is encouraging.  I want them all to feel the same way I do.  I just find I don't feel so bad doing my regular work even though it is so routine. I am hoping that I can keep cholesterol or whatever it is to stay out of my system.   They try to tell us that exercising helps so I am taking advice.

Losing 100lbs?  Who can say that?  I am sure not many.  Be happy and know you HAVE to keep it off. Bet you feel 100 per cent different.  My favorite minister said just this morning 'as the mind goes so the man follows' which is appropriate in this case.  Mind over matter. Just make the committment and go!  Read that all the time.  Thanks for sharing your approval of t he outlook I have.  I am hoping to keep it up. You too!

Alix, you have snow?  What a shame.  If I had Ken, I would surely find way to get to walk with him. I do so admire couples when they are walking together.  Gives me a feeling of hope for the rest of us.  Inst ead of having someone criticize you for your intentions he wants to go with you.  Hope you'll get out soon. Tell Ken to keep up the good work!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Good for you for getting outside and "doing"!!!!


----------



## licia (Mar 6, 2006)

I started a very positive program this year that has made me feel more energetic, given me stamina and generally making me feel better. I have only lost 5 lbs in a month. I do water exercises for 1 1/2 hours M,W,F and go to Curves T,T,S. I know I'm more flexible because when I walk, my stride is quite a bit longer than before, my balance is better and I don't tire as soon. I suppose I will have to do a diet change also to lose weight.  I'd like to lose about 30 lbs, so 25 more to go.


----------



## Dina (Mar 6, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Since the weather is starting to change here, I have been exercising more. I have to walk along a highway due to the fact that other places I have tried all caused me conflict. Many of you remember my dilima I won't go into details. I haven't been able to get to the computer from trying to adjust the time for walking but what a feeling one gets from having their blood move. I even sleep better. I wish you all the same feeling I get from making effort to treat my body in the way it serves me. Words can't express how up it makes one feel.


 
Exercise does make anyone feel a whole lot better.  I will have to pick up walking again since my little one usually gets sick at the gym's daycare.  My older son and I will begin walking this afternoon-looking forward to it.  Hope you continue to feel better about your exercise routine.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 6, 2006)

*Thanks All*

From the way you respond I can t ell you all have been here done this and hope we can continue w/o excuses.  We should give ourselves attention so that we can keep up with what is expected.  My boss used to go play handball on Tues and Thurs rest of week he would swim.  He always was at work never had cold and was tall and slim.  Never smoked either.  I think smoking must keep weight  down as my friend tells me she won't give it up else she will be blimp.  What a way to live.  She used to dance a lot but had to give it up due to taking all her breath away.  Some people you mean well when you tell them but they do as they please.

Exercise should be a way of life the way it is in Europe.  I always run into people who tell me they have been walking all their life even before they came to this country.  You think we are behind?  


I drink lot of tea.  You think that would count the same as water?  I just  have hard t ime drinking 8 Full Glasses.


----------



## spdrdr (Mar 6, 2006)

*"Only 5 lbs"!*



			
				licia said:
			
		

> I started a very positive program this year that has made me feel more energetic, given me stamina and generally making me feel better. I have only lost 5 lbs in a month. I do water exercises for 1 1/2 hours M,W,F and go to Curves T,T,S. I know I'm more flexible because when I walk, my stride is quite a bit longer than before, my balance is better and I don't tire as soon. I suppose I will have to do a diet change also to lose weight. I'd like to lose about 30 lbs, so 25 more to go.


 
"ONLY" does not compute! - Sounds like you're doing it right. . You know, journey of a thousand miles etc etc. Good luck to you.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree, warmer weather makes it a lot easier to get out and be active.  I should be able to resume my nightly walks within a few weeks.


----------



## Claire (Mar 7, 2006)

You all are making me feel more inspired.  I've gotten lazy lately.  Oh, I get to my pilates class once a week (which I walk to ... 3/4 mile), and a step class once a week.  But I've gotten lazy about just taking a walk.  ITC, you and I have had a conversation about your walking problems, and I'm proud of you for sticking with it.  We've had a slushy, rather dismal winter, and it is so much easier to sit with a glass of wine and take a nap.  I'm really looking forward to spring this year.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 7, 2006)

*Spring*

How ironic that the season is called 'Spring'! Means one should start thinking of jumping into moving. I thought March was the mon th for Spring?  Roy, you should be thinking of moving now so when the day comes you will be anxious.  I just feel so much better when I have done my morning walk. I even have color in my cheeks from blood moving.  If I wait till later in t he day, it never comes and may be the next  day I don't do it either.  I 

I woke up this morning thinking maybe I'll pass today.  When it got to be the time I go, I did.  Surprised me how things seem to work out to be a habit.  I have heard you do somet hing for 30 days and you will continue.  I have kept   this up for more than 30 days so maybe it is permanent.  

Relaxing sounds good but moving sounds better.  All in the way you program your mind.  

Anybody know about  shoes?  They look great on the outside but the inside are worn out .  I believe aft er 6 months should be replaced for right support. I try to walk the hills as much as possible and walk backwards as much as possible.  No one told me to do it I just thought would help the muscles in my legs.  I also walk with weights periodically.  If I can't afford a gym got to improvise best  way I know how.  

Hope you all will get started.  My clothes are getting loose but I won't g e t on scale until go to the doct or.  He said the scale won' t let me know if I am doing any good.  Your body get s toned before you lose weight.  Maybe you all know this already.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 9, 2006)

*Six (6) Miles and still going*

would you believe I did six miles?  I can't but that is what the GBS I have tells me and so far has proved accurate.  I don't know if I will do that again tomorrow but the fact that I did it really makes me glad.  Some guy in the paper walks back and forth to work 6 miles so if he does it daily i can do it one time.  Wind was a factor though.  My legs feel bit tired but since I have been walking daily other times guess it shows that use it and don't lose it.  Hope the weather continues to be suitable that I won't have to quit.  If it does rain guess I will just go anyway.  As long as I have the iPod I don't care what anyone says.  I am in my own world no matter what people say.  People do have tendancy to try to burst your bubble and often they do.  Not this time>  If someone doesn't like it it is their loss they should get up off their duff and move too.  Thanks for all your support and encouragement that sure helps and I don't forget who you are either.  Give and it gets given back, right?  Right!  Take care


----------



## sattie (Mar 9, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Since the weather is starting to change here, I have been exercising more. I have to walk along a highway due to the fact that other places I have tried all caused me conflict. Many of you remember my dilima I won't go into details. I haven't been able to get to the computer from trying to adjust the time for walking but what a feeling one gets from having their blood move. I even sleep better. I wish you all the same feeling I get from making effort to treat my body in the way it serves me. Words can't express how up it makes one feel.
> 
> One secret I have is that I invested in an iPod so anyone saying something derogatory to me I will not be able to hear. Sad that you have to cut off the good people because of the bad. I can't figure out if people are resentful because you have motivation or if they are just not happy about themselves. Every day i give it to God and let Him help me make it another day. I feel alive when i move and thank Him for it. My cousin who had been crippled for more than 20 years with inherited disease just passed away last week. I believe my prayers were answered and he is walking now. this is only my belief and don't want to influence no one. Having had this kind of disease in the family and knowing I could have been just like he was, depending on others. I know you all would have liked him for the simple reason no one was a stranger to him. He loved people and always had a smile for them. He found fault with no one. He was true inspiration to the entire family. His funeral consisted of more than 100 cars. One would not believe that so many would attend someone who had been confined to the home for so long. This was proof to me he reached out to everyone.


 
ITK... I recently (I say recently, but it has been about 3 years now, seems like yersterday) lost my parents... first my dad and then 6 months later my mom passed. One of the hardest things I have had to face in my life and my parents were so dear to me... so close. My dad passed suddenly which was a blessing, my mom, fought cancer for 2 years. I guess when my dad died, that was pretty much all the reason she needed to give up the fight and move on. My point, is that I prayed for my mom, I prayed that she would be healed and and made anew. When she died, I felt so betrayed and hurt. But I was not getting it.... my prayer was answered and I had not the sense to realize it at the time. She is healed, and made anew with our Father in Heaven! Reading your post brought a gentle reminder to me, that life is precious and we go so fast through our life that we fail to see the true blessings that we have. Thanks for sharing ITK, I had a cry and a laugh!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 9, 2006)

*sattie*

thank you sattie for sharing with me about the feeling you have about your dear parents.  They were good to you and I feel they are still with you whenever you think of them.  They really never leave us only move on until we join them.  This is only my comfort of the fact that when one goes their spirit remains.  How you blessed me with your words.  The Lord does work in strange ways and sometimes He lets me know He has sense of humor too.  (Like when I can't find the brown sugar and it falls off the table on the floor)
I loved my cousin who had to be bedridden for 20 years.  If anyone deserved the best in life he did.  I know he is happy to be out of his body and have his freedom.  He would not want to return to it.  Whenever I would ask if he felt gyped or cheated he would always say no.You would not want your mom to be in her body again  and you wouldn't want her to endure any kind of pain because of the love you have for her.  The more I search for understanding it does come but in His time. I feel just as in this circumstance He did not want you to feel disappointed about your loss.  Just continue to ask for strength and help in understanding why He does what He does.  He isn't the one who causes you heartache.  Do not ever stop t rust ing Him.

Your words are precious to me.  I thank my God for allowing this to be communicated to you at this time.  My hope and prayers are for you and your family to be blessed and grow strong together with His blessings.  He is the best  friend I have beside my dogs.  And I know He doesn't mind them. 

Take care and once again thank you.


----------



## sattie (Mar 9, 2006)

We bless each other in ways we will never know. I am thankful for what you shared and hopes are that it will be a blessing to others. Thanks for the kind words and prayers... they are always appreciated.

I will keep you in my prayers and hope for peace and blessings for you and yours (dogs are truly amazing, I sometimes wonder if they are little angels sent by God).


----------

